# Gwyneth Paltrow beleidigt öffentlich ihre Deutsche Großmutter



## Celebs_fan2011 (27 Apr. 2011)

Eigentlich wollte Gwyneth Paltrow ihren Auftritt in der US-Talkshow „Chelsea Lately" dafür nutzen, für ihr neues Kochbuch „My Father's Daughter" zu werben. Doch dann entfuhr dem blonden Engelsgesicht ein äußerst unschönes Schimpfwort, das gar nicht zu der sonst so braven Art der Schauspielerin passt. Das Wort, das der Hollywood-Star benutzte beginnt im Deutschen mit F**** und galt als Beleidigung ihrer bereits verstorbenen Großmutter.

Die Oscar-Gewinnerin tauschte sich eifrig mit Moderatorin Chelsea Handler über Familiengeschichten aus, als das Gespräch zum Thema Omas überging. Überrascht stellten die beiden Blondinen fest, dass sie als Kinder gleichermaßen unter ungeliebten, deutschstämmigen Großmüttern zu leiden hatten, die obendrein auch noch beide den Kosenamen „Mutti" trugen. „Meine 'Mutti' war ein echtes Miststück", heizte Chelsea die Diskussion laut „*Daily Telegraph*" an - und Gwyneth reagierte, indem sie ihre Oma mit dem bereits erwähnten, anstößigen Kraftausdruck beleidigte (englisch: She was a real cunt). Zwar kaschierten die Produzenten der Show beim Sender E! Cable Television Network das böse Wort sogleich, doch das begeisterte Gejohle der Zuschauer im Studio konnten sie nicht übertönen. 

Gwyneth Paltrow redete sich jedoch noch weiter in Rage. „Sie versuchte, meine Mutter gegen mich aufzuhetzen, aber es hat nicht funktioniert, weil ich eine großartige Mutter habe", lästerte sie weiter über ihre Großmutter. Die alte Dame sei „höllisch böse" gewesen. 

Quelle:Yahoo TV


----------



## Punisher (27 Apr. 2011)

Was für eine Schnepfe


----------



## Franky70 (28 Apr. 2011)

Deutsch = böse ist in Amiland ja leider immer noch ein beliebtes Klischee.
Nicht umsonst fahren die Schurken in Hollywood Filmen gerne Mercedes.
Eigentlich nur lächerlich.


----------



## krawutz (28 Apr. 2011)

Es wird wohl auch böse deutsche Großmütter geben - genauso, wie es dumme amerikanische Schauspielerinnen geben könnte.


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (28 Apr. 2011)

krawutz schrieb:


> Es wird wohl auch böse deutsche Großmütter geben - genauso, wie es dumme amerikanische Schauspielerinnen geben könnte.



Sie ist ne Engländerin.


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Apr. 2011)

Kein Grund zum aufregen denn dies ist eine familiäre Angelegenheit. Lächerlich ist eher die Reaktion des typisch dummen amerikanischen Publikums was wegen jeden erdenklichen Scheiß laut johlt!


----------



## syd67 (28 Apr. 2011)

das sie als pome ihre deutsche oma nicht mag ist eigendlich klar,die queen mag ihren opa ja auch nicht! 
aber den hass hat sie von einem verwanten bekommen der nicht wahrhaben kann das england halt nur ne maessige fussball elf hat


----------

